
Mysterious attacks on U.S. diplomats in Cuba have left them with brain damage - macinjosh
https://news.vice.com/story/mysterious-attacks-on-u-s-diplomats-in-cuba-have-left-them-with-brain-damage
======
greenyoda
Discussion from a couple of days ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15861224](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15861224)

~~~
tapanjk
Here's the complete list. Looks like this topic does capture people's
imagination:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15861224](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15861224)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15112206](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15112206)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15870546](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15870546)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15155902](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15155902)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15263384](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15263384)

------
gabrielblack
My opinion: the propagation of these propagandists bullshits won't help a
democratic change in Cuba.

